# New Jeep what size plow



## Joe Lombardo

Just purchased a new Jeep Wrangler sport and will be putting a Meyers drive pro plow on it. My question is what size plow will this vehicle handle?


----------



## theplowmeister

I would not go less than 7' I use 7 1/2


----------



## Joe Lombardo

My options are limited to either the 6'0" or the 6'8" in the Meyers plow. I think from what you are saying I should go with the 6'8". Any other info you are willing to give me will be appreciated. I traded in my F250 for this Jeep and hope that I made the right choice.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

6ft8 would be good. 
you did just what i want to do. 
imo i dont think you made a mistake what type of plowin are you going to do with it???
can you post some pics when you get everything hooked up.


----------



## Luppy

From what I've heard, the 6.8" Meyer Drive Pro is a great plow for
a Wrangler. I'll prolly be getting another Jeep with that same 
plow next year sometime. If you get it please report back and
let us know how both perform.


----------



## RangerDogg

I plowed with a kid this year he has a rubi with a 6'6" meyer on his and it does great good luck.


----------



## snowrangler

I put a 6.8drivepro on my 01 Wrangler sport. Going into my 2nd year with it if I was to do it again I might go one size bigger due to the wide track of my tires-ect.At full angle my tires track over windrow.But all that said its nice to be able to plow between cars in my works parking lot.also works on wider sidewalks,bike pathes and places big plowes will never venture!!


----------



## theplowmeister

snowrangler;1188832 said:


> I put a 6.8drivepro on my 01 Wrangler sport. Going into my 2nd year with it if I was to do it again I might go one size bigger due to the wide track of my tires-ect.At full angle my tires track over windrow.But all that said its nice to be able to plow between cars in my works parking lot.also works on wider sidewalks,bike pathes and places big plowes will never venture!!


Exactly ...


----------



## yamahagrizzly

theplowmeister not to go off topic but why do you have a dana 60 rear with 31 inch tires? you must have like 4-5 inch of clearance under the axle?

i am putting a 7' 6" speadcast on my jeep i think it will be a good combo


----------



## theplowmeister

I used to do a LOT of off roading. I use 33" tires for off road I wanted a reverse cut rear end and a reverse cut D44 is no stronger than a D35 so I went with a D60 reverse cut.


----------



## Hubjeep

I would go 7', had a 6.5' on my old YJ, an extra 6" would have been nice. If the snow is too heavy you can always pick the blade up.


----------



## yamahagrizzly

theplowmeister;1189418 said:


> I used to do a LOT of off roading. I use 33" tires for off road I wanted a reverse cut rear end and a reverse cut D44 is no stronger than a D35 so I went with a D60 reverse cut.


what dana 44 did you compair to? there are several guys with 44s in my club that run 36-39 inchh tires on a 44. i see other snap d35 with 31's. why not go with a 8.8 they are cheap have disk breaks and cheap easy to find parts. i have a dana 60 at my house that i refuse to install because of weight and ground clearnce issues. my off road jeep has a 9" and the one in my sig is getting a 44 asap there is zero advantage with a 60 over a 44/8.8 just to run 33 inch tires. i ran 38 inch tires all last season with my 9" and dana 30 front i did fine. i wasnt stupid i knew i was pushing my luck but i did fine..

where did you go wheeling? what club do you belong to?


----------



## theplowmeister

yamahagrizzly;1190953 said:


> what dana 44 did you compair to? there are several guys with 44s in my club that run 36-39 inchh tires on a 44. i see other snap d35 with 31's. why not go with a 8.8 they are cheap have disk breaks and cheap easy to find parts. i have a dana 60 at my house that i refuse to install because of weight and ground clearnce issues. my off road jeep has a 9" and the one in my sig is getting a 44 asap there is zero advantage with a 60 over a 44/8.8 just to run 33 inch tires. i ran 38 inch tires all last season with my 9" and dana 30 front i did fine. i wasnt stupid i knew i was pushing my luck but i did fine..
> 
> where did you go wheeling? what club do you belong to?


There is if you want a REVERSE CUT diff in the back to straighten out the drive line. A reverse cut D44 ring gear is no stronger than a D35 non reverse cut.

Moab, NM, AZ, CO, WY, ID, CA, NV, WA, MA, ME, NH, VT
Clubs; non current
Patriot Jeepers and NewEngland and BayState Jeepers


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I would recommend going with the Snoway 22 7'6" with Down Pressure or as a close second is the SnowDogg MD 75 (7'6").. If your brand loyal, then one of the Fisher Homesteader 7'4"/Western Subrubanite 7'4" twins may work.

But a 7'6" blade would really be wise as at a full sweep, your probably looking somewhere between 6-6.5' of coverage. On a Jeep thats about 74" wide (6'2") your going to appreciate the larger width sizes...


----------



## ken643

*Fisher Vplow on Rubicon?*



theplowmeister;1187687 said:


> I would not go less than 7' I use 7 1/2


Plowmeister my good man, May I ask you a question? What exactly would I need to do to my stock 2004 Jeep Rubicon to put on a Fisher Vplow? It seems like it would be to heavy. But you clearly have figured out the salution.:salute:
Thanks
Ken


----------



## BigDBoots

Hey Ken, he may ref the following threads, I have bookmarked them b/c of "plow-envy":1. 
1. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56994
2. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=515091&highlight=pics#post515091
-Let it snow tomorrow night pal- 
~BigDBoots~


----------



## ken643

BigDBoots;1191372 said:


> Hey Ken, he may ref the following threads, I have bookmarked them b/c of "plow-envy":1.
> 1. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56994
> 2. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=515091&highlight=pics#post515091
> -Let it snow tomorrow night pal-
> ~BigDBoots~


Thanks very much Bigdboots, Guess I will stay with what I have. I am not as handy or skilled as the Plowmeister. Nice work he did to get it working. I wonder how different the Fisher mount I have on the jeep is from the Vplow mount ? hmmm Ill ask dealer,LOL

Best of Luck with tomorrow nights storm!!


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

I'm also very interested to see if a fisher v plow is possible on a jeep?... its like 800 lbs tho..... ANYONE????


----------



## theplowmeister

Meyer makes a 7 1/2 V thats under #600  that is less than the Fisher RD plow ive used on jeeps for better than 24 years.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

but it's a Meyers..........


----------



## theplowmeister

hillbillydeluxe;1210327 said:


> but it's a Meyers..........


I know, I know.

I'm thinking of using fisher, except for the blade and using Meyer for that.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

I would love to put a fisher HD or fisher v plow on a wrangler... I should have this set up next year seeing that I bought the full size and hate it. I'm going to get rid of it in the spring.... Do you see any issues with a fisher v plow?

I even thought of using a BOSS sport duty mount and using a boss v but that would need mount modification to beef it up correct?

probably need air shocks and/or timbrens?
300 lbs in back? 

any advice?


----------



## theplowmeister

#800 + LB is a LOT to hang of the front of the jeep I dont think the frame will take it. and you will need a lot more than #300 of counterweight


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

bummer..... maybe a sd series then lol


----------



## Hubjeep

CarCrazed4Life;1191314 said:


> I would recommend going with the Snoway 22 7'6" with Down Pressure or as a close second is the SnowDogg MD 75 (7'6").. If your brand loyal, then one of the Fisher Homesteader 7'4"/Western Subrubanite 7'4" twins may work.
> 
> But a 7'6" blade would really be wise as at a full sweep, your probably looking somewhere between 6-6.5' of coverage. On a Jeep thats about 74" wide (6'2") your going to appreciate the larger width sizes...


Come to think of it, the JK is quite a bit wider than YJ/TJ's. 7.5' would be nice, but keep it a lighter plow.


----------

